# €717: comprehensive, open driving, windscreen cover & full step back NCB, reasonable?



## dangerhere (14 Mar 2007)

I have been quoted 717 Euro for comprehensive, open driving, windscreen cover and full step back no claims. I used to have company car. Does this sould reasonable?


----------



## ACA (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: Car Insurance*

What year/make car?, how many yrs NCB? area of the country you live? business or SDP? all of things have a bearing on your premium - hard to give a response to your question without the above info.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Mar 2007)

and your age, sex....


----------



## LUFC (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: €717: comprehensive, open driving, windscreen cover & full step back NCB, reasonable?*



dangerhere said:


> I have been quoted 717 Euro for comprehensive, open driving, windscreen cover and full step back no claims. I used to have company car. Does this sould reasonable?


 
How long is a piece of string!!


----------



## susie1 (14 Mar 2007)

*Re: €717: comprehensive, open driving, windscreen cover & full step back NCB, reasonable?*



LUFC said:


> How long is a piece of string!!


how long is your ruler?


----------



## tiger (14 Mar 2007)

www.123.ie seems to give a good range of relatively competitive quotes.  My premium is up at the moment, but I'll be sticking with FBD who were about 10% cheaper than the others I've been quoted


----------

